# CNC router, laser or NOT



## Brad Swenson (May 26, 2011)

I am new to the forum so bear with me if this has been asked before. I build small boxes that require a lot of holes to be drilled. The box is 3" by 8" and has 95 quarter inch holes. I have been using a drill press and a Incra jig to do this. I would like to know if it would be possible to these on either a cnc router or laser? I don't know much about either so I don't know their capabilities.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Brad

I don't know about a laser. I thought they were only good for very thin materials. As to a CNC router the answer is yes, with a caveat. The caveat is that it is much faster and more efficient (faster, cheaper) with a CNC router to attach a self-feeding air drill unit to the Z-axis and to program the router to hunt and peck with that rather than using a router motor. Alternatively why not just dispense with the router motor altogether and have only a drill. Industrial machines which do just that are referred to as point to point drilling machines. Drill bits are much cheaper than router cutters and remove waste more efficiently meaning tht they can be plunged at a higher rate of feed. I personally don't see why an ordinary electric drill couldn't be used instead of a router motor to achieve your goal. One tip about drilling is to consider the same types of drills used in industrial CNC point-to-point routers, there are two main types, the TCT brad point or lip and spur bits (for dowel holes) and the 60 deg. v-point bits (for through holes with minimal spelching on the underside) ofteb sold as "multiboring" bits

Regards

Phil


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

Brad,

Depending on the type of laser used it can cut the holes you require. There are even lasers that can cut steel as well. CNC routers will do just as well although you have to make sure you have the right tooling. Having a point to point drill will work as well. If you're going to invest in a machine, for this project, you wouldn't need a large machine, just make sure it's of high quality. If you get a hold of the right cnc router, switching out the router for a drill would be rather simple if they use a collar mount. If you do use a router i would suggest a fishtail upcut spiral bit, much like a drill bit it will clear material quickly. Stacking multiple pieces on top of each other that will also increase productivity. 

Regards
Randy


----------



## Brad Swenson (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Looks like a cnc router would definitely simplify my work. Stacking multiple boards would not work though as the holes don't go through. Any suggestions on a small cnc router. I have looked at several on the net. The Shark models seem to be popular and I can get it locally at Rockler. Are there any other entry level ones out there that the users here recomend?


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

For a starter CNC the Shark series of cnc routers are a good choice. They come with Vectric software which is what i use on my big 5ft x 10ft shopbot router. The software is very user friendly. If you are going to spend the money go for the pro. If you want something that's quite a bit more durable. Check out Shopbot's desktop cnc. ShopBot Desktop . This being more powerful and quite a bit quicker then the shark series. Biggest issue is the $5000 starting price. Shopbot's Partworks software is a rebadged version of Vectric software that only produces files for shopbot. Those would be my top two choices for price. Just remember you get what you pay for.


----------



## Brad Swenson (May 26, 2011)

I found this one on Ebay. item 231294d819

Would you mind looking at it and give me an opinion. I live near it so pickup would not be an issue. Not sure if it would be too big or not.


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry but that item ID doesn't work
Try copying the full link at the top of your browser where you enter a website address. Paste it in your next reply and i'll take a look.


----------



## Brad Swenson (May 26, 2011)

Sorry, try this. cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150635599897&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT. it would not let me post a url yet. I removed the http:\\


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

Brad Swenson said:


> Sorry, try this. cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150635599897&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT. it would not let me post a url yet. I removed the http:\\


There is one major design flaw in that machine. The router which is the heaviest part of the machine is not centered on the bearings. Normally you would see them offset where the aprox. center of weight is spread out more. It looks like that machine would have a lot of deflection. The gantry not being as sturdy as i'd like to see. With deflection (problem with my old machine) the router or gantry will bounce or flex while moving. If you add to that any other issues such as load and cutting force, you end up with poor cuts. I understand you're looking to primarily drill holes but case in point. I spent $5000.00 on a new machine a little more then a year ago and it didn't make it 12 months in my shop and i needed a new one. It was well used but it still wasn't worth the price tag. Look for something that's supported by customer service like the shopbots or other companies. Best thing about the shark, local rockler support. Here's another option that uses a linux based system and is very rigid. FireBall Comet - CNC Router - FireBall Comet . They're great guys over there and always answer your questions in a timely manner. Just remember that you usually get what you pay for. 

Regards
Randy


----------



## Brad Swenson (May 26, 2011)

Thanks Randy. Kinda what I thoought. I am looking hard at the Shark pro or Pro plus.

Brad


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

If you an afford it, go with the Pro Plus. It just looks quite a bit more rigid with more aluminum and less mdf and plastic.


----------

